# Overheard conversation about how much money Uber drivers make



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Last night I was waiting at the curb to pick up a Walmart employee getting off work. His co-workers were hanging around outside my car during their break and the conversation somehow turned to Uber.

"My friend drives for Uber, he says he makes $6k/mo working whenever he feels like it."

"Wow, that's good money. Does he have to pay for gas and maintenance and stuff like that?"

"No, Uber covers all that, all he has to do is drive."


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

LMFAO!

Someone is telling a whopper of a fish tale, and probably does not drive for Uber.

JM2¢W


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

hanging in there said:


> Last night I was waiting at the curb to pick up a Walmart employee getting off work. His co-workers were hanging around outside my car during their break and the conversation somehow turned to Uber.
> "My friend drives for Uber, he says he makes $6k/mo working whenever he feels like it."
> "Wow, that's good money. Does he have to pay for gas and maintenance and stuff like that?"
> "No, Uber covers all that, all he has to do is drive."


It's amazing how some people will help bad companies [politicians, etc - insert organization here] without being paid a dime...
Perhaps that is part of their marketing strategy: sell an illusion then watch the magic results of _"misinformation propagation" _do the rest of the work for them...


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

It's always a "friend of a friend's sister's ex-boyfriend" that makes GREAT money driving Uber...ha!


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> Last night I was waiting at the curb to pick up a Walmart employee getting off work. His co-workers were hanging around outside my car during their break and the conversation somehow turned to Uber.
> 
> "My friend drives for Uber, he says he makes $6k/mo working whenever he feels like it."
> 
> ...


They swallowed some bullshit and now they are burping it up.


----------



## xhydraspherex (Aug 21, 2015)

A pax yesterday told me that his previous driver makes $300 in 3hrs working dtla


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> "My friend drives for Uber, he says he makes $6k/mo working whenever he feels like it."


He would have to "feel like it" an awful lot 



Jedi Driver said:


> It's always a "friend of a friend's sister's ex-boyfriend" that makes GREAT money driving Uber...ha!


Yes - back in the day (a long time ago before PC) we used to call it 'Chinese Whispers' (really no racial inference intended - was what it was called, probably has different name now).

But was probably some guy trying to impress his peers by making like he was doing so much better than the Walmart guys - just for impression sake.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Lately, i try to avoid answering how much I make. All I say is it is a flexible job I can do whenever I want.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Yes. Some girl asked me last night "did Uber give you this car to drive? It's so nice." Um, no. . . this is my PERSONAL car.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Some people have to make things up to make themselves look better. It's annoying, yes.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Altima ATL said:


> He would have to "feel like it" an awful lot
> 
> Yes - back in the day (a long time ago before PC) we used to call it 'Chinese Whispers' (really no racial inference intended - was what it was called, probably has different name now).
> 
> But was probably some guy trying to impress his peers by making like he was doing so much better than the Walmart guys - just for impression sake.


Trying to impress a girl to get laid probably.


----------



## ExpendableAsset (Aug 12, 2015)

It is always easier to lie about how much you make rather than say " I made a bad decision and get paid about minimum wage". In American society, it is generally considered rude to ask someone how much they make, unless you are an Uber driver, apparently.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

All will be revealed at "TAX TIME"! Long time drivers will show 20-30-40% less revenue then 1-2-3 years ago! Newer drivers might even show a loss because they're making so little money!
Oh, the lies of BIG BUCKS will be revealed by the harch reality of TAXES and it will be publicized!


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Are you kidding? I can't wait for the taxes to offset my real income.


----------



## antiuber$ (Aug 14, 2015)

JimS said:


> Are you kidding? I can't wait for the taxes to offset my real income.


You are so right. My hedge fund profits are killing me. Thank you uber!


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

antiuber$ said:


> You are so right. My hedge fund profits are killing me. Thank you uber!


Many drivers are able to make an extra ~$0.15 per mile they drive (with pax or without pax), due to their maintenance costs being less than the $0.57 standard IRS deduction.

Eg, if your costs are $0.25 / mile, and you pay 20% tax, then you get $0.064 /mile in after-tax income; which works out to be $0.08 / mile in pre-tax income.

Assuming that 66% of your miles are with pax and your Uber commission is 25%, that works out to be equivalent to an extra *$0.16 / mile *in rates* *


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

glados said:


> Many drivers are able to make an extra ~$0.15 per mile they drive (with pax or without pax), due to their maintenance costs being less than the $0.57 standard IRS deduction.
> 
> Eg, if your costs are $0.25 / mile, and you pay 20% tax, then you get $0.064 /mile in after-tax income; which works out to be $0.08 / mile in pre-tax income.
> 
> Assuming that 66% of your miles are with pax and your Uber commission is 25%, that works out to be equivalent to an extra *$0.16 / mile *in rates* *


What percentage of US Drivers have a per mile costs of $0.25/mile?


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

SCdave said:


> What percentage of US Drivers have a per mile costs of $0.25/mile?


Probably those with new cars.

So in 2-3 years (after driving high miles), when repairs are needed, bumping that per mile cost up above $0.25/mile, you can be sure Uber will be ready with new drivers in newly leased cars to replace you.
I mean, why help drivers earn a decent profit to upgrade their car in that time or buy additional cars, when Uber can just let you fall to the wayside?
Uber doesn't care about experience or the drivers that helped them become rich. No, they are at war with drivers. They prefer to think of drivers as disposable.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Probably those with new cars.
> 
> So 2-3 years (driving high miles), when repairs are needed, bumping that per mile cost up above $0.25/mile, you can be sure Uber will be ready with new drivers in newly leased cars to replace you.


You can sign up for the Xchange Leasing Program and enjoy no-obligation leases after 30 days, with just a $250 down payment. There's unlimited mileage and even included oil change and tire rotations.

It's very easy to achieve costs below $0.25 per mile with this program.

Terms and conditions apply. Not available in all cities.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

glados said:


> You can sign up for the Xchange Leasing Program and enjoy no-obligation leases after 30 days, with just a $250 down payment. There's unlimited mileage and even included oil change and tire rotations.
> 
> It's very easy to achieve costs below $0.25 per mile with this program.


glados ...What percentage of Uber Partner Drivers in the USA have a per mile vehicle cost of $0.25 per mile? Questions asked. Question not answered.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

glados said:


> You can sign up for the Xchange Leasing Program and enjoy no-obligation leases after 30 days, with just a $250 down payment. There's unlimited mileage and even included oil change and tire rotations.
> It's very easy to achieve costs below $0.25 per mile with this program.
> Terms and conditions apply. Not available in all cities.


Because instead of paying operational costs, you are paying Uber and their "_Leasing company_" that money.. FAR MORE THAN we would pay if we had the oldest gas guzzler on the block with weekly repairs.
GTFO!


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Lately, i try to avoid answering how much I make. All I say is it is a flexible job I can do whenever I want.


They pay me just enough not to quit.
I work just hard enough not to get fired.
have a nice day.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Because instead of paying operational costs, you are paying Uber and their "Leasing company" that money.. FAR MORE THAN we would pay if we had the oldest gas guzzler on the block with weekly repairs.
> GTFO!


KeJorn ...pls let glados answer my question. It's a simple one. If you argue about the deflected topics like the "leasing company" GLaDOS will conveniently "forget" and go on to the deflected topic.

So glados , What percentage of Uber Drivers have a $0.25 per mile vehicle cost?

Edit: But I completely understand where you're coming from.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

SCdave said:


> KeJorn ...pls let glados answer my question. It's a simple one. If you argue about the deflected topics like the "leasing company" GLaDOS will conveniently "forget" and go on to the deflected topic.
> 
> So glados , What percentage of Uber Drivers have a $0.25 per mile vehicle cost?


There is no way renting/leasing a car is cheaper than owning one. No leasing company or rental company is going to rent/lease lower than cost to operate.


----------



## antiuber$ (Aug 14, 2015)

SCdave said:


> glados ...What percentage of Uber Partner Drivers in the USA have a per mile vehicle cost of $0.25 per mile? Questions asked. Question not answered.


I saw an uber rickshaw on Park and 34st. His cost is about .04 cents per mile. He buys new sneakers every 3,000 miles. Nice guy.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

antiuber$ said:


> I saw an uber rickshaw on Park and 34st. His cost is about .04 cents per mile. He buys new sneakers every 3,000 miles. Nice guy.


So there is a way to make money!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

glados said:


> Many drivers are able to make an extra ~$0.15 per mile they drive (with pax or without pax), due to their maintenance costs being less than the $0.57 standard IRS deduction.
> 
> Eg, if your costs are $0.25 / mile, and you pay 20% tax, then you get $0.064 /mile in after-tax income; which works out to be $0.08 / mile in pre-tax income.
> 
> Assuming that 66% of your miles are with pax and your Uber commission is 25%, that works out to be equivalent to an extra *$0.16 / mile *in rates* *


Costs for a late model vehicle even doing your own maintenance is closer to .30/mile

dead miles equal or exceed paid miles in most cases.

especially when you get a 10 minute time out for not accepting back to back pings that are 24 and 29 minutes away, Uber does not care if the driver makes money, just that the cheap ass pax gets picked up.

Profit? none. the driver trades future vehicle value for minimum wage.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

JimS said:


> Are you kidding? I can't wait for the taxes to offset my real income.


I didn't say anything about the tax benefit. I said it will be revealed that Joe, whoever Joe is, made 40k in 2013, 33k in 2014, & 24k in 2015! My estimates are going to be real close.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Wait until tax time when everyone sees that uber reports 100% of driver fares as Driver income. Then the shit is gonna hit the fan (again.) All these newbies who do this part time will quickly see their (Uber) reported earnings Jump 40% and that UBER is reporting EVERYTHING To the IRS. Folks will be freaking when they learn that they have to itemize deductions, issue 1099's, file a schedule C. It's gonna be fun to watch.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Costs for a late model vehicle even doing your own maintenance is closer to .30/mile
> 
> dead miles equal or exceed paid miles in most cases.
> 
> ...


Wait...lets ask glados about the per mile cost for the average uberx vehicle. GLaDOS knows all. So glados , what is the per mile costs for the average uberx vehicle in the USA?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yup, glados even knew when I wiped my ass this morning. Uber, the technology company. Don't take your phone to the bathroom with you.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

JimS said:


> Are you kidding? I can't wait for the taxes to offset my real income.


Thank your car. Its the one making the sacrifice to offset your income.


----------



## Marine grunt (Sep 30, 2015)

My accountant, he's a CPA and Enrolled Agent, sent me a newsletter that was about the cost of a vehicle per mile under the Rideshare scenario. The article was generated by the IRS, and outlines the use of a personal vehicle for ride sharing as opposed doing so as a PUC licensed operator.
The assumptions are $ 8500 a year in vehicle depreciation ( industry average ), routine maintenance including tires and oil changes. Also included are the increased costs of Rideshare insurance over personal use. If you pay into "safe rider fee" or pay into additional insurance through James River Insurance, your actual per mile costs will be substantially higher.

THE COST TO YOU TO USE YOUR VEHICLE .... $0.67 per mile. 

30,0000 mile a year assumption, $25,000 basis cost of car used.

Do the math yourself. The first $2600 a month in expenses are on you. You don't feel it now due to depreciation, but you most certainly will when your car is sold.

This is simply why Taxis and Limos are more expensive, they have figured out what it takes to turn a profit.

UBER AND LYFT ARE SCREWING YOU OVER ROYALLY.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Marine grunt said:


> My accountant, he's a CPA and Enrolled Agent, sent me a newsletter that was about the cost of a vehicle per mile under the Rideshare scenario. The article was generated by the IRS, and outlines the use of a personal vehicle for ride sharing as opposed doing so as a PUC licensed operator.
> The assumptions are $ 8500 a year in vehicle depreciation ( industry average ), routine maintenance including tires and oil changes. Also included are the increased costs of Rideshare insurance over personal use. If you pay into "safe rider fee" or pay into additional insurance through James River Insurance, your actual per mile costs will be substantially higher.
> 
> THE COST TO YOU TO USE YOUR VEHICLE .... $0.67 per mile.
> ...


uber has figured out the costs as well. That is why they use someone else's car. They are counting on the stupid continuing to sign up. Thus far, they are.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

hanging in there said:


> Last night I was waiting at the curb to pick up a Walmart employee getting off work. His co-workers were hanging around outside my car during their break and the conversation somehow turned to Uber.
> 
> "My friend drives for Uber, he says he makes $6k/mo working whenever he feels like it."
> 
> ...


Usually, people who are well paid, tend to not share specific information. I feel that people who are not being well paid are constantly bragging about how well they're doing. One further observation: the good tippers seldom reference money in their backseat conversations. I can usually predict the non tippers, because all their conversations revolve around the price of things.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

JimS said:


> Are you kidding? I can't wait for the taxes to offset my real income.


I started driving last December, and only drive part-time. Uber cut $350 off my tax bill.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

LBCPriusC said:


> Must be Lawrence from the radio commercials


"Yes, Yes, Yes...You can make money driving Uber"


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

TeleSki said:


> "Yes, Yes, Yes...You can make money driving Uber"


Now the million dollar question..

For who?


----------



## 331303 (Sep 2, 2015)

volksie said:


> All will be revealed at "TAX TIME"! Long time drivers will show 20-30-40% less revenue then 1-2-3 years ago! Newer drivers might even show a loss because they're making so little money!
> Oh, the lies of BIG BUCKS will be revealed by the harch reality of TAXES and it will be publicized!


everything that uberX touches is a business expense. E--VERY-THING! if the IRS comes after me a lawyer will side step them and point them to Uber's location. I don't technically agree to the fare rates so it's Uber fault for so many losses. Also i don't see any signature on any of those "user agreements." So how can you say for certain that i was the one that pressed the button. Could have been my wife or kid or anyone that is near my phone. It's not my signature and I've never seen the documents at all.


----------



## 331303 (Sep 2, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> They pay me just enough not to quit.
> I work just hard enough not to get fired.
> have a nice day.


im stealing this


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

331303 said:


> im stealing this


you have stolen twice 

(I stole it to)


----------



## Sean76 (Dec 20, 2015)

LOL I am totally honest with people when they ask me "how much I make" I say "12$ to 20$" depending on the night/day.


----------



## Legs Diamond (Dec 19, 2015)

Probably none. If someone thinks they are driving their car for 25 cents per mile they have overlooked a number of expenses. That is why I firmly believe in waiting until tax time before making statements about how much you make, or what your costs are. Providing you don't lie to yourself, or the IRS you will know what you make or don't make. If you think the IRS number for 2015 of 57.5 cents per mile is way off, consider this. The IRS does not give gifts so they have no motivation to make this a high number. It is a very conservative number arrived at by research and people that are smarter than You or I. (Probably a questionable statement, however they have more mathematic and statistical training than most of us). Those of you that have fully depreciated cars will not be allowed to take the 57.5 cents. You will need to provide actual expenses as the mileage deduction is not available to you. I hope you haven't overlooked any costs since the more income you show the more taxes you will pay. (also a cost). (*A challenge for your own benefit. Calculate your taxes without your UBER driving and make note of the number. Calculate it again with your UBER driving and see what the difference is. If you don't do your own taxes ask your preparer to do this for you.)*

Oh yes, I have heard all the denial from drivers that think because there car was free, or they drive an old car with 200,000 miles on it that there car costs them very little. For those of you that think I am full of crap, ask yourself this question. When I eventually lose my engine or transmission am I going to get it repaired? I wonder what that will cost? By the way, a high mileage car will continue to need repairs and replacement parts until it takes you to the poor farm. So that leaves a replacement vehicle. I am not suggesting you buy a new car. (Personally I have not had a new car since 1980. I prefer to let someone else get the 5000 - 14,000 hit for putting on the first 20 ,000 miles). You will need to find a car with reasonable miles at a good price. In the DFW area drivers cover considerable miles compared to our colleagues in New York or LA. The mileage you put on your car will accumulate quickly. (And please don't forget the miles you drive to pick up your next rider without a fare in the car). I would estimate that in about 2 years, maybe more, you will be looking at replacing your car again. What is it going to cost?

There has to be a catch to the Xchange Leasing. Someone has to pay for that unlimited mileage. If you are trading for another lease in 2 years who is going to eat the 175,000 miles you put on the car. Or, the cars value was 28000 when you started the lease and it is now worth salvage value. No one is going to pay big bucks for a car with 200,000 miles on it even if it is in perfect condition. Under normal circumstances putting this kind of mileage on a leased car will cost you in the neighborhood of 700-900 per month. So admittedly, I don't get it.

When I am asked by riders regarding what I make, I answer quickly with no reservations... "I make enough to cover the cost of driving my car and no more".

OK everyone have a good laugh at my expense. I am happy to provide it. Being new, I have no idea what PAX stands for. I understand that it is an acronym for the rider but, I have no idea what it stands for.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

PAX = Passenger, old airline term.

My true cost is about .30 per mile... I love the IRS allowance of 57.5, it wipes out any taxes I might owe, and gets back a chunk that my wife pays.

35 years in the car business, I buy right and sell well. I have owned many used cars that sold for more than I paid for them a year earlier.

Now if you buy a new $35,000.00 car to drive UberX in your "cost" will be much higher... Cars are like houses, you make your money on the purchase.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

If people ask me how much money I make I just say that "it's not nearly as good as Uber advertises and tips are very much appreciated."


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Depends on tip is the go to answer we all need to start spouting.



hanging in there said:


> Last night I was waiting at the curb to pick up a Walmart employee getting off work. His co-workers were hanging around outside my car during their break and the conversation somehow turned to Uber.
> 
> "My friend drives for Uber, he says he makes $6k/mo working whenever he feels like it."
> 
> ...


Have you considered that the speaking Walmart employee might hate his co-worker so he was deliberately spreading a lie hoping they would quit to work for Uber? No one would take Walmart's crap if Uber really paid that.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

[QUOTE="There has to be a catch to the Xchange Leasing. Someone has to pay for that unlimited mileage. If you are trading for another lease in 2 years who is going to eat the 175,000 miles you put on the car. Or, the cars value was 28000 when you started the lease and it is now worth salvage value. No one is going to pay big bucks for a car with 200,000 miles on it even if it is in perfect condition. Under normal circumstances putting this kind of mileage on a leased car will cost you in the neighborhood of 700-900 per month. So admittedly, I don't get it[/QUOTE]

Apparently the lease documents state that if you don't hold the vehicle to term, you can not get another vehicle through the program. Monthly rates in the Xchange program are higher than normal because the driver is paying for the OPTION to return the vehicle at any time AND unlimited miles. Those two options are not cheap and so the driver/lessee pays. That said, if you drive just enough to cover your auto expenses, it doesn't seem like a bad deal even at ATL rates;-) Just my opinion and $.02.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I always get the "how much do you/can you make" and I always answer "there's no set amount and it varies with many factors". People still try to push an exact $ out of you and I just toss around some numbers reminding them, "it varies". The "tips"come up quite frequently too. But, I too, have heard the "how much Uber driver's make..." conversations and I just move along.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

dolllarchaser said:


> Apparently the lease documents state that if you don't hold the vehicle to term, you can not get another vehicle through the program. Monthly rates in the Xchange program are higher than normal because the driver is paying for the OPTION to return the vehicle at any time AND unlimited miles. Those two options are not cheap and so the driver/lessee pays. That said, if you drive just enough to cover your auto expenses, it doesn't seem like a bad deal even at ATL rates;-) Just my opinion and $.02.


This was great to read as a lessee and that statement about the "...cover your auto expenses..." sums it up for me.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Legs Diamond said:


> Probably none. If someone thinks they are driving their car for 25 cents per mile they have overlooked a number of expenses. That is why I firmly believe in waiting until tax time before making statements about how much you make, or what your costs are. Providing you don't lie to yourself, or the IRS you will know what you make or don't make. If you think the IRS number for 2015 of 57.5 cents per mile is way off, consider this. The IRS does not give gifts so they have no motivation to make this a high number. It is a very conservative number arrived at by research and people that are smarter than You or I. (Probably a questionable statement, however they have more mathematic and statistical training than most of us). Those of you that have fully depreciated cars will not be allowed to take the 57.5 cents. You will need to provide actual expenses as the mileage deduction is not available to you. I hope you haven't overlooked any costs since the more income you show the more taxes you will pay. (also a cost). (*A challenge for your own benefit. Calculate your taxes without your UBER driving and make note of the number. Calculate it again with your UBER driving and see what the difference is. If you don't do your own taxes ask your preparer to do this for you.)*
> 
> Oh yes, I have heard all the denial from drivers that think because there car was free, or they drive an old car with 200,000 miles on it that there car costs them very little. For those of you that think I am full of crap, ask yourself this question. When I eventually lose my engine or transmission am I going to get it repaired? I wonder what that will cost? By the way, a high mileage car will continue to need repairs and replacement parts until it takes you to the poor farm. So that leaves a replacement vehicle. I am not suggesting you buy a new car. (Personally I have not had a new car since 1980. I prefer to let someone else get the 5000 - 14,000 hit for putting on the first 20 ,000 miles). You will need to find a car with reasonable miles at a good price. In the DFW area drivers cover considerable miles compared to our colleagues in New York or LA. The mileage you put on your car will accumulate quickly. (And please don't forget the miles you drive to pick up your next rider without a fare in the car). I would estimate that in about 2 years, maybe more, you will be looking at replacing your car again. What is it going to cost?
> 
> ...


Your logic is faulty. Or maybe mine is and I don't see it. I'll explain my situation and please show me how my expenses are over $0.10 a mile. I know I'm not the only one in this position.

Uber car - 2001 Civic new transmission (bought before I thought about Uber) 
Other car - $15k meets select requirements

My car isn't worth crap, I can put 50k miles on it and depreciate it $500 maybe $1000. My goal is to drive it 50k miles part time for Uber. Between gas, oil, tires, and misc it costs 10 cents to push it down the road. I put 50k miles on it and it will sell for $1000 (at 220k miles) instead of $1500 today.

My goal is to drive it for 50k miles over 2 years part time while I learn another skill. Let's say something terrible happens and the engine blows (it probably won't). I could drop an engine in for $2000 and still only add 4 cents to the cost to drive it those 50k miles.

I could buy it a new engine, new transmission, new stereo, new tires, new front end, add 4 wheel drive, and put on a 5 inch lift kit for $20,000 and still be under $0.57 a mile.

Thoughts?


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

It costs me more to give my passengers a piece of gum then it does to drive them a mile. All this whining about Uber making no money is false. 

A good example is I owned (own) a small business as an electrician. Looking at my tax return you would think I make $5 an hour. Look at my monthly bills and that's obviously not the case.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> Your logic is faulty. Or maybe mine is and I don't see it. I'll explain my situation and please show me how my expenses are over $0.10 a mile. I know I'm not the only one in this position.
> 
> Uber car - 2001 Civic new transmission (bought before I thought about Uber)
> Other car - $15k meets select requirements
> ...


I'm confused. How many more years can you drive your 2001 Civic on Uber.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

SCdave said:


> I'm confused. How many more years can you drive your 2001 Civic on Uber.


1 I believe


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> 1 I believe


Okay, was just wondering about the 50k miles over two years.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

ExpendableAsset said:


> It is always easier to lie about how much you make rather than say " I made a bad decision and get paid about minimum wage". In American society, it is generally considered rude to ask someone how much they make, unless you are an Uber driver, apparently.


This is exactly what I always say.

It doesn't sound attractive to say

"Drive for Uber: You can usually make a little more than minimum wage on the busier days, certainly less than minimum wage on the slow days!"


----------

